# A Very Natural and Pretty Smokey Eye!



## llconfident (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!  I've just posted a video showing how I achieved the perfect day time smokey eye.  It would mean the world to me if you could check it out and let me know what you think!!
  Full product descriptions and more details can be found on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ2DLqbohhw
  It also wouldn't hurt to give it a thumbs up and subscribe for more if you enjoyed!


----------

